# Stay for one night



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know if this has been done already, but do we have a database of MHF members who have space for other MHF members to park up for one night?

We live in the sticks near Loch Leven (Perthshire and Kinross) and have space (and fresh water from our own spring) for MHF members to stay for a night as they pass through (one at a time though!) Dogs welcome.

Anyone else have space for a MH for one night?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

yes space here at Ross on wye. email me if you need to park over night.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Although I don't have space, its either the van or the car on the drive, I think such a resource could be very useful.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes I have space on the courtyard in front of the house and have offered it to a couple of other members of the forum who said they were passing through this way in the past.
Also happy to provide water top up/waste drain if you are just passing through south Aberdeenshire

Chris


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Now this is a fantastic idea. A kind of France Passion for MHF members perhaps?

I have the space for one, but you would need chocks a metre high to sleep in the van 8O


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just thinking about this a bit more - would it be worth making this a list that only members can access so another benefit of joining MHF is access to hospitality offered by other members? 
Also as by definition most of us are away at times enjoying our own MH it gets round the possiblity of advertising too widely that we might be away

Chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The Motorcaravanners club have a system in place already, Safe Knights ??
Never used it and not sure how popular it is..


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

certainly "do-able" as far as coding is concerned if enough members were interested


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

got a nice catchy name for it ?
MCC call theirs Safe Knights scheme I think


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We can accommodate too - how about "just passing" sounds a bit like trespassing though ha!

Greenie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> got a nice catchy name for it ?
> MCC call theirs Safe Knights scheme I think


Home and Away
Home Stay
Motorhome Stay
Home from Home
Motorhome from Home
Drive Safe

To name a few


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> got a nice catchy name for it ?.......


One Night Stand :lol:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Brief encounter. (My Favourite)
Rest a while.
Stop for a smile.
Overnighters.
Invites.
Safe- Tea.
Friendstop.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Pimp my Drive?


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad to see I've a good idea 

Why not use the title of this thread? Keep it simple and non-cheesy.

I think info included should be:

General area (in my case "near Loch Leven").
Size of largest MH that can be parked there.
Any problems with access.
Fresh water.
Waste water.
Are dogs OK.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Please can it be either 'one night stand' or 'brief encounter'
I just want to shock my children by telling them I have offered my services to a group by that name!

Chris


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Richard M this has been discussed before and names volunteered, so thanks for the reminder and lets do it- only this time lets make it stick 
Points to be aware of, and some rules would be a good place to start 

Close neighbours of the host might object if it happens often.

By appointment only.

It should in no way be for payment, unless a donation to charity,

No EHU Water or emptying of loo to be expected.

No late arrival unless by mutual agreement.

Can we think of any thing else and do you agree the above is even necessary?

As for Cheese "I love cheese" Gromit :lol:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree ground rules are essential just so everyone knows where they stand. I am happy to offer water and disposal but those on metered or private supplies and septic tanks might not be able to offer the same so they should not be expected.
Also agree about the neighbours - again we are OK (high walls all round and neighbour parks his fishing boat on our front when he needs to) but I know this is a sensitive issue for many.
Perhaps in the listing these things can be covered using tick boxes?

Chris


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes and some sort of disclaimer "at your own risk" "satisfy yourself it is safe " " No Liability" dog's on lead- poop scooped, Plus a right for the host to remove vehicle from property if they get squat occupants Etc should be understood. All common sense precautions in these days of litigation and extracting the effluent :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You are welcome to stay as long as you like.

EHU, showers, toilets, Club, laundrette, kid's playground, fishing sea and course, beach and cliff top walks, dog friendly. Hull and Bridlington half an hour away. Hornsea 5 minutes..etc etc etc..

Of course you will have to go in the club and try to get me drunk, (optional)... All on the East Coast near sunny Hornsea..

http://www.aldbroughcaravans.co.uk/ Just mention me and you never know you might get it cheaper..


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Seems like a good idea to me with the proviso that some mutually agreeable regs can be established. Happy to join such a group requiring "stopover" facility in Southern Spain (inland Costa del Sol)
Would just add that a previous poster suggested limited to members only, think he meant subscribers only which I think would need to be an essential, top of the list, requirement.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Personally, I don't think there should be too many rules: *keep it simple.*

What is on offer is a legal parking space on someone's property suitable for a MH. That's it. Don't expect anything else. No water, no waste. One night only.

When you chat to the person who is going to let you stay there then they might offer water etc, but otherwise it is just a wildcamping spot.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have room in our garden in France and would welcome anyone who needs a nights stopover. We would need an email or phone call to check that we are there, and to give directions. As long as your MH is no longer than 7.2m as we are on a narrow lane.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Agree keep it simple but a Header with the agreed conditions will cover our bottoms if someone try's parking a 7foot bus in a 6'10 space or breaks and ankle falling down a hole or removes his roof light on an overhanging branch or decides they like it where they are and refuse to move off, I remember the Dreaded "travellers" . 
If you invite someone to park and they refuse to leave one could be on a sticky wicket. Not suggesting any normal person would do this but as you know there is another kind of motorhome owner- ten pounds for free parking for a year could be abused by some, with this in mind I also think confidentiality is required- Post codes etc. should be guarded by all - detail given out via personal message only.

One short paragraph ticked as agreed by each person wishing to avail themselves of this perk should sort it. More thoughts please.......


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

'One night stand' I like it - at least I think I would :lol: :lol: 

We have a spot for a passing fancy.

off A59 rural village between Preston and Southport.

Think this is a great idea.

Graham and Margaret


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mentioned*

I mentioned it about 4 years ago on here, not much interest then. Good to see some like the idea!

StayPal !


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love *one night stand* we've got a large parking area and as long as people don't mind *construction* vehicles, dogs,cats and wild kids... we'd be happy to provide a overnighter... Junction 20/21 of the A20 so handy for people i'm sure


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Good idea!  

Would be happy to accommodate as long as something in place to protect from being sued by the very few - not that there would be anyone like that in this forum. 8O 

Near the north of N. Ireland. 8)


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Think that there have been enough posts to date to show that there is a consensus in favour of the OP and the idea in general. It is now time for admin to take this on board by, perhaps as a first step, setting up a Poll for subscribers to vote on the topic. After that ..... I have no idea


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

This post serves no purpose other than to BUMP the thread back into the mainstream to keep it going. Believe this to be one of the more important/interesting threads running.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I would have space for 2 possibly 3 if you were all together and leaving at the same time J11 - M1 ,the ideal stop over if travelling from the north to Dover.

Les


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*squeeze*

I could allow vans up-to 6m

One at a time

EHU, Water and Waste Available.

TM


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

OK then lets strike whilst the iron is hot lets start with a name.

I have pulled out of the thread name suggestions that have a deliberate inference of "Just passing through" I propose we start with a name for this group and ask a moderator to start a new thread that has a catchier title 'MHF free over night stop group' with vote for the name choice options on the following...........

Stop over
Just Passing
Drive safe
one night stand
Brief encounter


MODS WHERE ARE YOU.

I know watching the rugby :lol: perhaps after the rugby.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> I would have space for 2 possibly 3 if you were all together and leaving at the same time J11 - M1 ,the ideal stop over if travelling from the north to Dover.
> 
> Les


Wow! Brave member !!...or are you looking for a bridge 4 maybe !! :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The idea is great, however we need a way to safeguard any member against unscrupulous people taking advantage of the scheme.

If someone is staying on your driveway they know if you are in or not so you could leave yourself open to robbery or attack.

Then of course there is the safety of the camper driving to an unknown address with a van worth many 10s of thousands of pounds, how do they know they are going to be safe?

One way would be for the camper to show some kind of proof of ID in arriving at the address. This could be a photo ID like a driving licence and a proof of home address and the home owner could do the same.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Bryandh said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > I would have space for 2 possibly 3 if you were all together and leaving at the same time J11 - M1 ,the ideal stop over if travelling from the north to Dover.
> ...


I need a few jobs doing around the house :lol: :lol: 
Only happy friendly tradsmen are welcome :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Appreciate your concerns Jesport, all this fine detail will be covered by consensus when we hack out the fine detail, with safety of both parties in view , possibly a simple private exchange of numberplate info will sort this I think, as you will have seen we are going to air on the side of caution plus this group is voluntary.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote Ramblington;

''_OK then lets strike whilst the iron is hot lets start with a name.

I have pulled out of the thread name suggestions that have a deliberate inference of "Just passing through" I propose we start with a name for this group and ask a moderator to start a new thread that has a catchier title 'MHF free over night stop group' with vote for the name choice options on the following...........

Stop over 
Just Passing 
Drive safe 
one night stand 
Brief encounter

MODS WHERE ARE YOU.

I know watching the rugby perhaps after the rugby._''

What a good game of rugby it was,France look good for the 6 nations :wink:

Personally I think this is an excellent idea and would like to see it come to fruition.If there is enough interest then Nuke has said it is possible ;-



nukeadmin said:


> certainly "do-able" as far as coding is concerned if enough members were interested


I think it is a little premature to start a poll for the name of the scheme when it has not yet been agreed to be implemented,although if Ramblington wants to do one there is a poll option at the bottom of the new topic page.

Perhaps a poll for members to vote on whether they have the room to provide a stopover as this is the most important criteria,the database will only be worthwhile if we have enough members willing and able to provide these facilities.

I do think that the idea has some merit,if I was struggling to find an overnight stop and was between sites the option of an MHF members database who could provide somewhere to park up for the night is attractive.

It would also allow us to meet other members which is a good thing (in most cases) :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember we already had a list of members stop overs..... I'm in it but can't find the listing.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.

Space for 10 to 20 and some electric and water.


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

How very decent of you to offer a one night stayover for members , I wish you well, George.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Its a great idea. The La Strada Club do it. Prearranging stops is essential of course. The arrival of 150 vans at the bottom of the drive could be interesting.

Steve


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Great Idea 

Don't we already have a name *Stop Overs.*

If you volunteer your premises to save un-necessary phone calls please state the maximum sized MH's that you can accommodate.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

No phone calls just MHF messaging should suffice then we know they are paid up members. Also a message gives the potential host a chance to think before they answer, view how long a member has been active on MHF, read a few previous posts they have written and generally assess compatibility, and make a polite excuse for decline if necessary. :wink:


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

BUMP...again !! :wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Room but note, v narrow, v steep mile long lane with hedges rubbing side. Plenty of room once you get here.

Dick


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works, but an acquaintance and fellow MCC member is in the Safe Nights scheme.Another member was welcomed on to there drive for an 'overnight' and stayed for seven, making a variety of excuses and having to be nearly forcefully removed in the end....So yes, you do need some sort of regulation for the (excellent) scheme. After all that, count me in, we can squeeze a couple in (sorry no dogs)


----------

